# good snake for a beginner?



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

im looking at a snake as my next addition (or addiction :lol2 and was wondering if i could have any advice on the choices i would have for a snake that is easy to keep, able to be handled, does not get above the 6ft mark, and is readily available and not too expensive. any ideas?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Corn snake or Western hognose, maybe?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Your wish list says you want a royal python, why not go for one of them? 
Apart from the feeding issues they fit your requirements.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

There are lots, and really if you are able to supply a good habitat, you should be able to house any snake.

Kenyan sand boas make for a good first snake. Not very big animals at all. Childrens pythons, hognoses, royal pythons are all typical first time snakes too.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Either a Corn or a Royal :2thumb:. Corns are easy to look after, a bit more forgiving with their temps, easy to handle (well older ones are), usually great feeders (mine even eat when in shed). I have a male Amel 15 months old for sale :whistling2:. He handles very well, eats whatever you throw at him (not literally, but eats well on mice & will take the odd rat fuff too). I can courier if you arrange it, he's in the classified section :2thumb:.


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

i have considered a royal but have heard of feeding problems, are these a big issue? also, are'nt western hognoses venomous?


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Either a Corn or a Royal :2thumb:. Corns are easy to look after, a bit more forgiving with their temps, easy to handle (well older ones are), usually great feeders (mine even eat when in shed). I have a male Amel 15 months old for sale :whistling2:. He handles very well, eats whatever you throw at him (not literally, but eats well on mice & will take the odd rat fuff too). I can courier if you arrange it, he's in the classified section :2thumb:.


 i have looked at the corn and it is very nice! although i don't think i will be buying it, sorry. no space for anything yet!:banghead:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

mogidogi said:


> i have considered a royal but have heard of feeding problems, are these a big issue? also, are'nt western hognoses venomous?


Hogs are mildly venomous, you do get the occasional person who has a bad reaction (there was one posted recently, but from what I remember it was mostly swelling in his hand), but they very rarely bite. The only thing with hogs is some of them can be grumpy, so as long as you aren't put off by all the bluffing you'll be okay lol. Plus they're reallllyyy cute 

Havn't personally dealt with a poor feeding royal, but it seems some are a lot worse than others.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

mogidogi said:


> i have looked at the corn and it is very nice! although i don't think i will be buying it, sorry. no space for anything yet!:banghead:



That's ok mate :2thumb:. With Royals if you are prepared for their fasting for months on end it's no big deal. I have some here at the moment that haven't fed for a few weeks, i know they will feed when they are ready to :whistling2:.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

**

I'm looking at getting a royal for my first snake. I really like a lot of the Milksnakes but have heard they can have a bad temperament on them. is that right????? 

Also, what is the best set up to have. i know people who just use rubs or basic vivs but i want something that looks and feels a bit more homely if you's know what i mean. i don't want to spend a small fortune though.. well not yet anyway lol


: victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

k9kym said:


> I'm looking at getting a royal for my first snake. I really like a lot of the Milksnakes but have heard they can have a bad temperament on them. is that right?????
> 
> Also, what is the best set up to have. i know people who just use rubs or basic vivs but i want something that looks and feels a bit more homely if you's know what i mean. i don't want to spend a small fortune though.. well not yet anyway lol
> 
> ...


Milksnakes are alright  Can be nervous and may musk on you though, but I don't think they've got a bad temperament really.
What do you mean you want something that looks more homely? Unless you're using a viv or rub there's not much else you can use! Can also put lots of plants and decoration in the enclosure to make it look nicer though : victory:


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

mexican black kingsnake


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> mexican black kingsnake


 Can't agree.
Some can be uber-aggressive.

Corn 100%. Greatest snakes EVER.
BUT...Hogg Island Boa Constrictors are amazing and males should only get around 5'?


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

becky89 said:


> Milksnakes are alright  Can be nervous and may musk on you though, but I don't think they've got a bad temperament really.
> What do you mean you want something that looks more homely? Unless you're using a viv or rub there's not much else you can use! Can also put lots of plants and decoration in the enclosure to make it look nicer though : victory:



the only sort of viv's i've seen myself are just the small emptyish sort of one's. i've seen some cool pics of some larger dec'd out vivs but dont really kno what size they should be etc?? as i've heard that there is a certain size they need to be depending on what size snake you have??

As far as temperaments are concerned, i suppose i'm just goin to have to have a good look and handle a few of the snakes i like, as i imagine they all have there own little personalities as such. 

I do prefer the look of milksnakes compared to normal royals, royals just seem to be nice and placid tho


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a good kingsnake is best...

get one established and problem-free...

although my king is best...:blush:


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

Ha ha, what sort do you have ??


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

Ive just started to get a few rosy boas in my collection and think they are cool snakes, they stay small,good to handle,slow moving, great feeders, what more could you want!


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, the rosy boas look really nice. i prefer the lighter coloured snakes with a bit of brightness to them :2thumb:


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

crazysnakeman said:


> Ive just started to get a few rosy boas in my collection and think they are cool snakes, they stay small,good to handle,slow moving, great feeders, what more could you want!


What sort of price range would i be looking at for the rosy boa's?????

and what are they like for breeding? Breeding isn's something i'd be looking at straight away but would love to get into it when i've got a bit more kno how !!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

King Snake, easy to feed and their reputation for being aggressive is just that, reputation!!
All mine are dog tame :2thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

You can pick them up for less that £50 each, also they have live young which is also nice.

They also do albinos, but the price is higher, I will post a few pics of mine tomorrow if you like?


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

We have 5 kings ranging in age from 11 weeks (our latest king) to roughly 5 years ............. we have 2 everglades, a corn, a hognose, a royal and two rat hybrids & a northern pine.

The kings eat every time & then look for more ............. out royal is typical when it comes to feeding, sometimes he will, sometimes he won't :whip: but he is very active for a royal, they can be very shy .... he isn't he loves to be out and be handled.

One of our kings we bought from a local breeder/shop and was described by her as aggressive ............. he is a soft as sh*t ............. our hoggie is a hissy little devil, but doesn't strike, all noise with no action :lol2:

We have an old everglade that is a softie and the young one is quick but tame as anything.

Best advice I can give you is go take a look at a few locally, handle them, talk to the owners or staff in the rep shops, then decide ............ whatever you choose I am sure it will not be the only purchase you make,, they are addictive little beggers :lol2:


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

crazysnakeman said:


> You can pick them up for less that £50 each, also they have live young which is also nice.
> 
> They also do albinos, but the price is higher, I will post a few pics of mine tomorrow if you like?



yeah, that would be great thanks. I'm pretty new to all this but am getting hooked more and more as each day comes :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

k9kym said:


> What sort of price range would i be looking at for the rosy boa's?????
> 
> and what are they like for breeding? Breeding isn's something i'd be looking at straight away but would love to get into it when i've got a bit more kno how !!



If breeding is something you want to do later on i would suggest getting a female first. This way she is growing on & will be ready when you are, then pick up a male a year before you want to breed so he will be ready the following year :2thumb:. If only i knew i was going to breed when i bought my first Royal as i would of bought a female instead of a male :devil:.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

corny girl said:


> If breeding is something you want to do later on i would suggest getting a female first. This way she is growing on & will be ready when you are, then pick up a male a year before you want to breed so he will be ready the following year :2thumb:. If only i knew i was going to breed when i bought my first Royal as i would of bought a female instead of a male :devil:.


I've noticed that females for sale of any kind are pretty scarce on here !! males are ten a penny. i will definately keep it in mind hun. thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

k9kym said:


> I've noticed that females for sale of any kind are pretty scarce on here !! males are ten a penny. i will definately keep it in mind hun. thanks



There are some Rosy Boa's in the classifieds (males & females), the guy selling them is a member of the reptile club i go to. I have seen these Rosy Boas & they are lovely :2thumb:.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks, i will take a look. I'm willing to travel a bit but dont want to go the end of the earth.... well, the right snake is always worth a drive i suppose :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

k9kym said:


> thanks, i will take a look. I'm willing to travel a bit but dont want to go the end of the earth.... well, the right snake is always worth a drive i suppose :lol2:



There's always a courier too :2thumb:. Tarantulabarn is one i'd recommend :no1:.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

corny girl said:


> If breeding is something you want to do later on i would suggest getting a female first. This way she is growing on & will be ready when you are, then pick up a male a year before you want to breed so he will be ready the following year :2thumb:. If only i knew i was going to breed when i bought my first Royal as i would of bought a female instead of a male :devil:.


Definitely have to agree with this! Getting an adult female can be so difficult. The OH was looking for a female hognose, had so much trouble even just finding a hatchling, they're like gold dust!


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

The best thing to do is find someone willing to let you see and handle the snakes in question to make your mind up.
I keep a few kings and milks, rosy boas and hognoses, all have pros and cons!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Rat snake or milk snake <33 Gorgeous little things. 
I find rats tame down quicker than milks, but milks are far more interactive in my opinion. 
Though I have only ever owned 1 milk soo it may just be her. 
Had 4 rats all with perfect temperments, one of the ones I have now bit me once in store and never since.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Rat snake or milk snake <33 Gorgeous little things.
> I find rats tame down quicker than milks, but milks are far more interactive in my opinion.
> Though I have only ever owned 1 milk soo it may just be her.
> Had 4 rats all with perfect temperments, one of the ones I have now bit me once in store and never since.


 
Yeah. I really like the look of the yellow rat snakes :mf_dribble: will have to have a good mooch round some good reptile shops and have a damn good look at what's about at the minute. Any recommendations from anyone for some good shops in the northwest??? found a really good one in Bury and they really knew their stuff but always good to have other options.


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

k9kym said:


> Yeah. I really like the look of the yellow rat snakes :mf_dribble: will have to have a good mooch round some good reptile shops and have a @#!*% good look at what's about at the minute. Any recommendations from anyone for some good shops in the northwest??? found a really good one in Bury and they really knew their stuff but always good to have other options.


Yellow rats are nice but if you want one you'll need extra fingers...nippy little things!!!!


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

Royal Pythons, Western Hognose, Corn snake,

ROYALS - royals are my personal favourite,:flrt: they are sometimes picky feeders i cant deny, but if you get one that is well established you shouldnt have any problems - captive bred are NORMALLY good feeders - if they go off their food it is usually stress related or due to shedding, tempreture change or breeding season, tend to your snakes needs and if they are happy and feeling safe they dont tend to cause too much of a problem (shesha was a pig....ate anything put in front of her and never refused a meal)

a larger established snake can usually go some time without feeding without ill effect and will usually start feeding again in their own time. 
( admit they can be a pain you just have to be patient with them but they are very docile, and rarely bite ) i personally see this as a challenge but it may not be an ideal snake for everyone.

CORNS - these are perfect in my view as a first snake - very friendly, 
inquisitive - eat like pigs, EASY i have never had problems with any of mine feeding , shedding or pooing they come in lots of different colours which makes them attractive, and they are relatively cheap to buy (i picked up all mine free - but you can usually get them between 10 and 30 quid) i didnt particularly like them at first and had them psychologically pegged as noob snakes for people who knew nothing about snakes but generally liked the idea of bragging about owning one. it wasnt until i was given a kinked caramel corn (originally to give to a friend new to snakes) that i grew quite attatched to them and decided not only to keep him but to get more. 


HOGGYS - i dont actually have any experience with these so my knowledge is pretty basic as i dont own one - personally they are not my cup of tea - they are the kind of snake you either love or hate - i have heard they are venomous - but the reaction it similar to that of a nettle sting. they also have a hood (like a cobra) and play dead and give off foul smells when threatened. 

i have also heard, milk, king and rat snakes all make good first snakes but i have absouloutly no knowledge of those at all.


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

Bare in mind if you want a snake thats active during the day you might not want a king or milk, mine hide 90% of the time and only come out when they smell food,lol.


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

k9kym you thread hijacker! :lol2: i might be going to a rep shop over the weekend and will try to get in some snake handling!


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

crazysnakeman said:


> Bare in mind if you want a snake thats active during the day you might not want a king or milk, mine hide 90% of the time and only come out when they smell food,lol.


royals and corns are nocturnal too.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

mogidogi said:


> k9kym you thread hijacker! :lol2: i might be going to a rep shop over the weekend and will try to get in some snake handling!



Ha Ha, sorry hun. not my intention lol getting some great advice though ( for us both i might add haha )

Let me know how your adventure goes at the rep shop. Us newbies need to stick together !! :2thumb:


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

bah. i won't be able to make it to the rep shop this weekend after all . although definatly over half term.:smile:


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

*A few pics this morning*

Thought I would take a few pics for you this morning, the camera is not a dslr so excuse if they are not great.

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

crazysnakeman said:


> Thought I would take a few pics for you this morning, the camera is not a dslr so excuse if they are not great.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions



nice little collection  is the yellow one an albino?? looks stunning :gasp:


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

There are a few albinos, Albino ball python, albino honduran milk snake, albino nelson milk snake and an orange albino hognose...you could say i have a soft spot for them,lol


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

wow, how much did that albino ball set you back. stunning!!


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

sheffieldsnake said:


> wow, how much did that albino ball set you back. stunning!!


£375 if i remember, it is a female so not too bad a price.
They seem to hold their value as well.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

corn snake 
westen hognose 
childrens pythons 
royal pythons ( some can be fussy eaters)
king snakes 
rat snakes


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

ive kept snakes for around seven years stick to a corn as kings are visious and so are hognoses, rats can be a a bit temperamental and royals can be funny feeders so its definatly the cornsnake 
loobylous daughter

we also sell bearded dragons these are great first lizards are are good for kids and adults alike 07701040739 for more details


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

although corn snakes are considered the best, i just like the look of royals alot more, espeically thier cute little faces! also, has anybody ever been to creature feature in harrogate, as i will be going there at half term. ​


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

corn snake :2thumb:


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

i have had a good look at corn snakes and decided as i am new to snakes it would be best to get a corn. any pictures of corn snakes would be appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

mogidogi said:


> i have had a good look at corn snakes and decided as i am new to snakes it would be best to get a corn. any pictures of corn snakes would be appreciated! :2thumb:


I wouldnt get a corn just because you think its easyer your best getting the one you really like after all its gonna be with you along time royals, corns, kings are all great snakes i have a few of each i have found kings to be variable i have 6 of them one is the devil itself :lol2: a mbk bites every time if it can getaway with it yet i have another two mbks as calm as corns the bandeds cali kings i have are still hatchlings so still flighty and fast now the corns are still flighty when hatchlings but when bigger calm down they have never bit yet they do sometimes rattle there tails the royals hide 90 percent of the time can sometimes be difficult feeders they are the calmest of the lot when handled and are great snakes to have all in all i like all of them they are all different but great snakes to have it would be boring if they were all the same just one thing about milks i had a pair of sinaloan milksnakes for about a year before i sold them mine never calmed down can be picky feeders fast this might of just been the indivdual snakes but put me off them must admit they are one of the most colourfull snakes around :2thumb: below a pic of each


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> I wouldnt get a corn just because you think its easyer your best getting the one you really like after all its gonna be with you along time royals, corns, kings are all great snakes i have a few of each i have found kings to be variable i have 6 of them one is the devil itself :lol2: a mbk bites every time if it can getaway with it yet i have another two mbks as calm as corns the bandeds cali kings i have are still hatchlings so still flighty and fast now the corns are still flighty when hatchlings but when bigger calm down they have never bit yet they do sometimes rattle there tails the royals hide 90 percent of the time can sometimes be difficult feeders they are the calmest of the lot when handled and are great snakes to have all in all i like all of them they are all different but great snakes to have it would be boring if they were all the same just one thing about milks i had a pair of sinaloan milksnakes for about a year before i sold them mine never calmed down can be picky feeders fast this might of just been the indivdual snakes but put me off them must admit they are one of the most colourfull snakes around :2thumb: below a pic of each
> 
> image
> image
> image


nice snakes. and, you're right. i will probably not get a corn snake just because its easier. i've wanted a royal and am going to stay on trying to get one. christmas will probably be my best bet for getting one. piccies of royals plz! : victory:


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

garter snakes are easy:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

mogidogi said:


> nice snakes. and, you're right. i will probably not get a corn snake just because its easier. i've wanted a royal and am going to stay on trying to get one. christmas will probably be my best bet for getting one. piccies of royals plz! : victory:


Royals arent difficult to keep just slightly different temps and they like smaller spaces/vivs i keep mine in vivs to me its easyer getting the temps right in a viv they are in 2ftx1.5ftx1.5ft vivs with ceramic heating which gives me more stable ambient temps normal hatchlings are cheap enough are cheap enough usually between £35-£60 on the classifieds section on here now pics :lol2: a bit basic but have not had any real problems with them before and now got the female last october 120g hatchling and the last pic is now which she is now about 700g and the full length of a 64l rub


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

wer in wales r u moggi?


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

sheffieldsnake said:


> wer in wales r u moggi?


around the st davids area... don't go stalking me now!:lol2:


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Royals arent difficult to keep just slightly different temps and they like smaller spaces/vivs i keep mine in vivs to me its easyer getting the temps right in a viv they are in 2ftx1.5ftx1.5ft vivs with ceramic heating which gives me more stable ambient temps normal hatchlings are cheap enough are cheap enough usually between £35-£60 on the classifieds section on here now pics :lol2: a bit basic but have not had any real problems with them before and now got the female last october 120g hatchling and the last pic is now which she is now about 700g and the full length of a 64l rub
> 
> 
> image
> ...


ohh nice royals!


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

I would reccomend a corn, for a first snake. I got reccomended a king snake too. Depends what you want really, if you don't want to worry about feeding issues then I wouldn't get a python as they MIGHT have feeding issues. This is not the case with all pythons but if you don't want to worry I wouldnt get one.

Corn's and kings come in many different colours and patterns, also have been said to have very good temperaments, the kings are said to be a bit nippy but with regular handling that will cease.

Both types of snakes don't grow more than 6ft apart from the few which is very rare. I'd still go for a corn, I just recently got one for my first snake and she's lovely.


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

All of the snakes mentioned here are ok for beginners, I have only been keeping snakes for four months so no expert! and you can see from my collection what you can get away with without any real problems...I started with hognoses which going on what people say about fussy eaters, the venom issue and there general nature should have put me off! 

If you have you have your heart set on a royal then go for it.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

What about Rainbow Pythons???? how big do they get??? are they good first snakes???? My BF wants a snake, he likes the royal pythons and loves the colour on the rainbow pythons. Im sh*t scared of snakes, He loves them so Im happy to have one in the house in a viv, if he wants to take it out I will go and play with my horse for an hour or so..... as long as i dont have to do nething with it lol......


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

Kerry97 said:


> What about Rainbow Pythons???? how big do they get??? are they good first snakes???? My BF wants a snake, he likes the royal pythons and loves the colour on the rainbow pythons. Im sh*t scared of snakes, He loves them so Im happy to have one in the house in a viv, if he wants to take it out I will go and play with my horse for an hour or so..... as long as i dont have to do nething with it lol......


:lol2: my mum took the same view, she is so scared of them she can't even look at em. As long as she doesnt see it or do anything with it I can have one, and brought home my very first snake today woot.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> What about Rainbow Pythons???? how big do they get??? are they good first snakes???? My BF wants a snake, he likes the royal pythons and loves the colour on the rainbow pythons. Im sh*t scared of snakes, He loves them so Im happy to have one in the house in a viv, if he wants to take it out I will go and play with my horse for an hour or so..... as long as i dont have to do nething with it lol......


I think youll come round in the end :lol2: great animals snakes :2thumb:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

I will admit i was adimant he wasnt having one, we went to a reptile centre on sunday, He held a couple, I touched them but that was enuff. Then I said ok I dont mind havin it in the house......


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> I will admit i was adimant he wasnt having one, we went to a reptile centre on sunday, He held a couple, I touched them but that was enuff. Then I said ok I dont mind havin it in the house......


Thats the first step next is getting one yourself :whistling2: you know you want one to start with :lol2:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Thats the first step next is getting one yourself :whistling2: you know you want one to start with :lol2:


 
I will be happy with the beardies he is getting me :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> I will be happy with the beardies he is getting me :2thumb:


Must admit i like beardies got one myself a lavender : victory:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

The Lavendars are nice. I saw some on the weekend that were pale in colour but their spikes around their heads were yellow, so they weren't quite Lemon Beardies, I liked them..... he is getting me babies I think..... My dad is a carpenter and my BF has asked my dad if he will help him build a viv. any advice you can give on raising and keeping beardies would be much appreciated.

Also do you knw anything abt Rainbow Pythons??? Are they similar in temp to Royals????




DragonFish66 said:


> Must admit i like beardies got one myself a lavender : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> The Lavendars are nice. I saw some on the weekend that were pale in colour but their spikes around their heads were yellow, so they weren't quite Lemon Beardies, I liked them..... he is getting me babies I think..... My dad is a carpenter and my BF has asked my dad if he will help him build a viv. any advice you can give on raising and keeping beardies would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also do you knw anything abt Rainbow Pythons??? Are they similar in temp to Royals????


im afraid i am new to lizards only had my 8 month old since august there are a few care sheets on here i think at the start of the threads on the lizard section i know you need uv light and a basking lamp i feed mine crickets mealworms and a good selection of fruit and veg the young ones need more insects in there diet than older ones the lights and heat i turn off at night as long as the temps dont drop below 70f day temps i keep mine at 100f
I cant think on on rainbow pythons do you not mean rainbow boas? i think there are rainbow royals i would think they are the same as any other royals if boas they are different requirements to royals


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

HABU said:


> image


Haha nice rainbow rock python :lol2:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Could have been a boa :|

The guy in the shop said, the pythons will only get to about 4 - 4.5ft, is that right??? he said the boas get longer and the pythons get more chunky????




DragonFish66 said:


> im afraid i am new to lizards only had my 8 month old since august there are a few care sheets on here i think at the start of the threads on the lizard section i know you need uv light and a basking lamp i feed mine crickets mealworms and a good selection of fruit and veg the young ones need more insects in there diet than older ones the lights and heat i turn off at night as long as the temps dont drop below 70f day temps i keep mine at 100f
> I cant think on on rainbow pythons do you not mean rainbow boas? i think there are rainbow royals i would think they are the same as any other royals if boas they are different requirements to royals


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> Could have been a boa :|
> 
> The guy in the shop said, the pythons will only get to about 4 - 4.5ft, is that right??? he said the boas get longer and the pythons get more chunky????


Sounds like the pythons could have been royals as they get to 3-5ft females towards the larger end and are more chunker if a rainbow boa they need more humidity than most not sure on size but i dont think they get to big i like the brazillian rainbow boa the best more colourrfull


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got to get a corn. That is our first snake back in Feb and now I have 3! Very, very addicitve. Extremely easy to care for and handle, beautiful colours available. What more could you ask for.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Red123 said:


> Got to get a corn. That is our first snake back in Feb and now I have 3! Very, very addicitve. Extremely easy to care for and handle, beautiful colours available. What more could you ask for.


Agreed i thought by the end of my first year i might of had 5-6 snakes now i have 17 and planning on a few more next year when i have got all the final vivs/rubs sorted. Started off with corns and i still like them and will be getting some more morphs next year i think i will always have corns in my collection :2thumb:


----------



## crazysnakeman (May 27, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> Agreed i thought by the end of my first year i might of had 5-6 snakes now i have 17 and planning on a few more next year when i have got all the final vivs/rubs sorted. Started off with corns and i still like them and will be getting some more morphs next year i think i will always have corns in my collection :2thumb:



Same here, only been keeping snakes 3/4 months and hit the 40 mark already with about 10 ball pythons coming soon.lol:2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

I can see when i start breeding them theres gonna be a good few holdbacks :whistling2:


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

could somebody give me a setup list for a hatchling royal python please?


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

k9kym said:


> I'm looking at getting a royal for my first snake. I really like a lot of the Milksnakes but have heard they can have a bad temperament on them. is that right?????
> 
> Also, what is the best set up to have. i know people who just use rubs or basic vivs but i want something that looks and feels a bit more homely if you's know what i mean. i don't want to spend a small fortune though.. well not yet anyway lol
> 
> ...


young milksnakes like any are fast but as u can see from my sig i have lots and i love them theyre not tht expensive!!!!


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I say either a Florida Kingsnake or Corn snake  both great snakes


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

mogidogi said:


> could somebody give me a setup list for a hatchling royal python please?


I setup mine in a 2ftx1.5ftx1.5ft viv crammed it with hides 

Stat
digi thermometer
water dish 
at least 2 hides
ceramic 60w bulb
light guard 
and your good to go 
o substrate i use newspaper

could also put it in a rub but its better for temps in a viv :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

*setup*

i would prefer to keep a royal in a basic RUB setup for easy maintence and cleaning ect. anybody keep thier royals in RUB's? if so, could i have a setup list for a one of them?


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm getting my first snake today :mf_dribble: I've settled on a normal royal hatchling... super excited. I'll take a few pics of him and post them a little later. i am due to pick up an adult spider and maybe also a young yellow belly on wednesday too..... bring it on !!!!

How is your hunt going??


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

kimmy kim kim! all excited???


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

k9kym said:


> I'm getting my first snake today :mf_dribble: I've settled on a normal royal hatchling... super excited. I'll take a few pics of him and post them a little later. i am due to pick up an adult spider and maybe also a young yellow belly on wednesday too..... bring it on !!!!
> 
> How is your hunt going??


congrats! :2thumb: lets see some pictures of those snakes soon! my little snake hunt is progressing to the rep shop tomorrow, the creature feature in harrogate to be precise! will let you know how it goes.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

sheffieldsnake said:


> kimmy kim kim! all excited???


could at least spell my name right!!!! . i wouldn't mind but this is actually my bf believe it or not. tut tut tut someone's getting a dead arm when i see them later on this evening:flrt:


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

mogidogi said:


> congrats! :2thumb: lets see some pictures of those snakes soon! my little snake hunt is progressing to the rep shop tomorrow, the creature feature in harrogate to be precise! will let you know how it goes.


As promised. piccy of my first lil baby. first of many me thinks lol I have called him wriggler. not the best pic but i'm sure i will get plenty more of him in time xx


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

my visit to the shop went reasonably well. i didn't buy anything except for a little rock for the gecko. they had the cutest little baby royals there though and these two smaller ones kept coming up to the glass and nosing about, one even followed my finger around the glass! i think i'm on my way to getting one, it helps that my parents like them.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats great! :2thumb: let me know as soon as you get one. I picked up my second snake last night. Adult male spider royal. He is awesome. a big guy with a super big personality. he is bonkers and friendly as anything.. hopefully getting a female royal tonight and then that will be for a while now. will take some pics of spiderman ( thats his name lol ) later and post them.

:2thumb:



mogidogi said:


> my visit to the shop went reasonably well. i didn't buy anything except for a little rock for the gecko. they had the cutest little baby royals there though and these two smaller ones kept coming up to the glass and nosing about, one even followed my finger around the glass! i think i'm on my way to getting one, it helps that my parents like them.


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

k9kym said:


> Thats great! :2thumb: let me know as soon as you get one.


i might be able to get one at christmas, and thats about the only time this year possible.


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

oooh well i hope santa brings u what u one :lol2: you will have to keep me posted




mogidogi said:


> i might be able to get one at christmas, and thats about the only time this year possible.


----------

